# Build from scratch 18'×72"



## josahall (May 7, 2016)

I've always wanted to build custom boats. Ordered some metal should be here Monday. I have questions though. I want to build a multipurpose boat that can bowfish, crappie troll, lake and river fish as well as flounder and bay fish. Hoping to get some input and ideas. Boat dimensions are at this point going to be. 18 foot long 72" or 76" bottom 96" beam and 20" transom. Side depth depends on bottom width. Should I go with a flat hull or a modified v? Center console or stick steering? Of course I plan on Cost guard certification and this will be my personal boat/advertising piece.


----------



## josahall (May 7, 2016)

I also am having trouble figuring the cutouts on the sheet to form vbow. If anyone can point me on where to find out how.


----------



## Johnny (May 7, 2016)

wow - big project.
in my world, I would already have a set of blueprints on the table
before ordering any kind of materials. Sort of like building a house:
ask all those questions before the concrete truck rolls up to the job site.
*There are several good books on Boat Building and also Building Aluminum Boats.*
Check amazon dot com. READ-READ-READ and READ some more on "how to build a boat".


good luck !! anxious to see the progress





.


----------



## josahall (May 7, 2016)

Well I've been planning this a long time. If I can't find the info and how to cut the vbottom shape I want, I'll make a flat bottom


----------



## josahall (May 7, 2016)

Well I've been planning this a long time. If I can't find the info and how to cut the vbottom shape I want, I'll make a flat bottom


----------



## Ebug (May 7, 2016)

I love your enthusiasm. Very inspiring.

I'm a fan of research and learning from others mistakes. Based on that I feel it if were me I would exhaust the internet looking for plans that would help shorten the learning curve. 

Along that train of thought give this website a quick look. I'm not saying this is what you want...but maybe it will ignite your research.

https://www.boatdesigns.com/17-1_2-Rogue-Runner-whitewater-sled/products/863/


Rob


----------



## josahall (May 7, 2016)

I wish this site was more mobile phone friendly. May hinder uploads on the build


----------



## josahall (May 7, 2016)

Something along these lines. I want the deck above bow to be flat not upswept


----------



## Johnny (May 7, 2016)

Josa - go to your Big Box Store (Lowe's/Home Depot)
and get you a few sheets of the white PVC boards.
it is about 1/16" thick, firm but yet flexible enough to make you a pattern.
also get some of the really thick paper used to cover new floors with.
48" wide roll - some big pieces of cardboard, a bunch of 1/4" lattice, yada yada yada
Also, if there is a sign shop near you, see if they will you sell you some
1/4" Coro-Plast material. It is what they use for the roadside bootleg signs.
4'x8' sheets and very cheap. Especially if they have some used ones on hand.
It is like 1/4" thick plastic cardboard.
then, lay it all out on your garage floor, with a box of sharpie markers,
start on your pattern - duct tape sticks really good to the PVC sheet and paper.
hot melt glue will hold the wood lattice sticks and cardboard in place.
then, you can figure out how you want your bow to look and go from there.
let it sit for a day or two, come back and fine tune your pattern.
_NOBODY_ here is trying to talk you out of your project !!!!
just trying to lend some knowledge to guide you in the right direction.
Remember - Rome was not built in a day !!!

and if I had an aluminum welder and the floor space, I would be doing the same thing.
- BUT - I would have gobs of books scattered all over the house on how to do it.
not figuring it out as I go along - my pockets aren't that deep.
And like Rob said, I would wear out the internet and YouTube on how
others have ventured into a similar project.

My father was a master of just about every skill there is.
He singlehandly built 4 wooden boats in his younger days.
One in particular was a 12' plywood V hull that he made a foldable
tent frame for it. He and my mother went up the St. Johns River
from Sanford, FL, across Lake Monroe up to Lake George, and actually
crossed Lake George which is several miles of open water..... To Welaka to restock the pantry.
Then, cut back across the lake to go up the Oklawaha River for a couple of days, then,
return back the same way. all this in a 12' homemade wooden skiff with 
a 1948 Scott Atwater 10hp outboard motor. Only two seat cushions for life preservers.
My brother and I were only toddlers at that time so we stayed home with grandmother.
When we were about 10-12 years old, (in 1956) we all made the same trip again in another
14' (better built) wooden boat with a newer/heftier motor and it was a BLAST !!!
fishing, swimming and boating for a whole week !!!! You just can't get that in Summer Camp.

I hope that you can achieve the same satisfying results with your build
that my dad did with his. * GOOD LUCK !!!*

your "plan B" might be to find a hull that you really like.
chop it up and modify it to suit your needs.
Since you have the shop, tools, and equipment to make a boat,
modifying one may be half the work and twice the fun.


----------



## josahall (May 8, 2016)

Modifying someone else's hull is out of the question lol. I want to build as a hobby for other people too. I work at a papermill that makes liner board I suppose if I double it up that it will work. Hope to post progress in the next couple of weeks. I'm in Alabama so not too far from where your family started


----------



## CedarRiverScooter (May 8, 2016)

The coast guard does not certify a homemade boat. It will get registered as 'homemade'. It can't be sold within 3 or 5 years, something like that. (keeps boatbuilders from skirting certification).

All that said, it is best to follow all of USCG rules. Mainly floatation on open jon boat.


----------



## richg99 (May 8, 2016)

Well, individuals have been building their own boats for a thousand or more years. Like many "inventions", I'll bet that each one was derived from some prior craft that the builder liked.

Then, the builder modified whatever the prior boat had, and made the new one "his own".

That is the method I would do. Thousands of years of boat design shouldn't be overlooked, IMHO.

Here are 3 different boat plan companies. I suggest you look through their offerings; find one that is close to your dream...buy the plans and then modify as needed and desired.

I built a 16-foot wooden dory some 25 years ago. I did the lofting and everything that those $5.00 plans called for. It was fun. It looked like the picture. It rowed OK....but...Until too late....I didn't find out that to be properly stable...I needed 300 lbs of ballast. That wouldn't work for the usage that I envisioned. 

So, research; research; research ....before you cut a single piece of metal.

richg99

https://www.glen-l.com/

https://www.hartley-boats.com/

https://bateau.com/boat_plans.php?cat=28


----------



## josahall (May 8, 2016)

The coastguard will certify mine I have the paperwork


----------



## josahall (May 8, 2016)

As far as bracing and transom and height etc. I know all that. I worked with a boat builder at my previous job and we spent many hours going over the build. I just can not wrap my head around the cuts on a nice vbow. I have the paperwork for the mic license. I've talked to the coast guard 4 or 5 times. They've instructed me on what I need to do as far as certification. I don't plan on buying plans and modifying to suit my needs when I could just draw my own plans. I think the cardboard idea is best so far and that's what I'm going to do before I cut any metal.


----------



## richg99 (May 8, 2016)

Looks like an exciting project. Keep us posted.
richg99


----------



## josahall (May 8, 2016)

I hope to start next Monday evening cutting metal. That will give me a week to figure out the vbow


----------



## josahall (May 8, 2016)

I sure will. Going to do a build thread right here


----------



## Johnny (May 8, 2016)

okay - just for grins and giggles.

get you some 3x5 index cards, draw the basic V hull
that you have in mind. Then, mirror it on a card and 
cut it out with scissors. Get some scotch tape - then,
your mind will comprehend the compound curves and cuts.
start playing from there.
if by chance you stumble on a winner, put some scale lines
on it and make the bigger one out of cardboard or something.
good luck !


----------



## Kismet (May 8, 2016)

Johnny?

GREAT childhood story, and your Dad seems to have been a really neat father. I envy your childhood, or at least this part of it. Your Mom had some courage, as well. 

This whole project fascinates me. I'll be watching.

Best wishes.

=D> =D> =D> =D>


----------



## josahall (May 10, 2016)

Well boys I figured it out


----------



## richg99 (May 10, 2016)

Good for you. Get some grid paper and transfer it to your metal.

richg99


----------



## spcamno (May 11, 2016)

If you Google 1748 backyard bullshit you should find a thread in mudmotortalk forum that should give you some ideas


----------



## CedarRiverScooter (May 11, 2016)

Funny, I talked to a USCG guy & he gave me opposite info. Gov't in action, I suppose.

Good luck with your project - you only need to please yourself!


----------



## josahall (May 11, 2016)

Don't talk to them like you're Bernie Sanders. Talk to them like you're Donald Trump. Lol. Get a business license and an LLC


----------



## josahall (May 11, 2016)

That 1748 bybs is a flatbow


----------



## josahall (May 16, 2016)

Well they only deliver metal during business hours and the driver is not allowed to operate my hoist. LoOKs like I get to start Wednesday


----------



## hsiftac (May 16, 2016)

awesome..looking forward to following


----------



## josahall (Jun 4, 2016)

Started


----------



## josahall (Jun 4, 2016)

1


----------



## josahall (Jun 4, 2016)

Here


----------



## sonny.barile (Jun 5, 2016)

Try this web sight..........Its all free. The plans are for building in wood but they will give you an idea on shape and power requirements for those shapes and sizes.....

https://www.svensons.com/boat/


----------



## josahall (Jul 3, 2016)

I think I'm past plans


----------



## richg99 (Jul 3, 2016)

Yep.....


----------



## coryj (Oct 19, 2016)

This is awesome! Where are you with your build? We need updates!


----------



## sonny.barile (Oct 19, 2016)

I can't wait to see the finished product........


----------



## ADIBOO (Oct 19, 2016)

That things a tank! What is its intended purpose?


----------



## Zum (Nov 4, 2016)

Any updates

Sent from my SM-T350 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonboy454 (Nov 6, 2016)

Awesome awesome awesome! Keep up the good work! 

Out of curiosity are you pushing aluminum wire threw that mig welder? If so how that working out? I have never had any success unless the lead was only a few feet long. Welder stats??


----------



## misunderstood (Nov 8, 2016)

Would love to follow this.....Hope thread doesn't just die with no updates as some do 8)


----------



## josahall (Jun 11, 2017)

I cut the vee. In fact I'm winding down on the build.


----------



## josahall (Jun 15, 2017)




----------



## josahall (Jun 15, 2017)

Maybe one of y'all can help me on the livewell plumbing. Anyone have a drawing of basic layout? From my research it should fill at top and drain at bottom. Stand pipe keeps it from draining out while running or during travel to house. Any input on size of pipe? My stick steer boat was 3/4" pipe inside livewell and of course 1" sch 80 drain through the hull so a standard boat plug fit it.


----------



## nccatfisher (Jun 15, 2017)

Easiest way is to use a through hull mounted LW pump wired through a timer. Mounted low usually through the transom. Then mount your drain through your easiest way that is lower than your LW which is usually the floor or depending how high your false bottom is very low on the side. Make sure to incorporate a loop between your LW and your drain, never mount them rigid.


----------



## derekdiruz (Jun 15, 2017)

So glad you kept us updated. I can't wait to see it done!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## josahall (Jun 16, 2017)

Center console may be too high lol


----------



## josahall (Jul 23, 2017)

Pow


----------



## josahall (Jul 23, 2017)

It's getting close to time to plumb in the livewell. I think I'm going to weld in 1.25in coupling on bottom and 1.25 coupling on the side. I have 2 livewells going in. Is it possible to plumb them together? So you use the same drain fitting out the back of the boat and the same fill fitting?


----------



## josahall (Jul 23, 2017)

This style but one in the rear deck and one in front deck. Can I tee off the inlets and feed 2 livewells?


----------



## Darryle (Jul 23, 2017)

I would think that as long as they are on the same plane you can, but I would plumb them separately to keep one from overflowing into the lowest one. 

1244 Atchafalaya Outdoor Designs W/ 12hp Copperhead


----------



## nccatfisher (Jul 23, 2017)

josahall said:


> This style but one in the rear deck and one in front deck. Can I tee off the inlets and feed 2 livewells?


 Yep, but what are you going to do about the level in them? Do you want both aireating at the same time? If you go that route you better put a big pump on it.


----------



## josahall (Jul 23, 2017)

Well I want to keep the number of holes in my transom to a minimum. I wonder if a check valve would hinder draining.


----------



## josahall (Jul 23, 2017)

I'd use two separate filling pumps. One to each well.


----------



## josahall (Jul 31, 2017)

Got free for bout an hour


----------

